

Categorized Weaknesses (summary negatives) from State of Haskell 2011 Survey - gtani
http://nickknowlson.com/blog/2011/09/12/haskell-survey-categorized-weaknesses/

======
nickknw
Hey, thanks for submitting this to HN :)

There's some discussion going on in the Haskell subreddit[1] for anyone who's
interested.

[1] -
[http://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/comments/kd2ky/categorized_w...](http://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/comments/kd2ky/categorized_weaknesses_from_the_state_of_haskell/)

------
copper
In practise, I prefer Kazu Yamamoto's cab over cabal-dev, mostly because it
leaves the system libs alone, and has the _extremely_ useful uninstall -r.

------
Uchikoma
As a Scala user, I'd love such a survey on Scala. @Martin, #typesafe, please?

~~~
gtani
(Summer 2010

<http://www.scala-lang.org/node/6619>

~~~
Uchikoma
Thanks, appreciated, missed that one.

